# Dites moi de l'acheter... ;)



## Kzimir (5 Février 2003)

Je sais bien que le sujet a déjà été abordé environ 200 fois, mais avant de vendre mon 733 pour prendre un iBook 800 12", je voudrais que ceux qui ont cette machine me "RE"livrent leurs impressions, positives et négatives...
Peut être que depuis les premières réponses les gens ont eu le temps de plus utiliser leur machine et ont découvert d'autres trucs ?

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

Arrête de te masturber intellectuellement et va vite le commander !!!


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

plus tu attends, plus tu regreteras de ne pas avoir attendu la gamme suivante, alors depeche toi !


----------



## Kzimir (5 Février 2003)

Ben oé, chu déjà en train de me dire que si les Ti ont connu une mise à jour après à peine quelques semaines, pourquoi pas l'iBook... Au mois pour intégrer Bluetooth en option sur la carte mère... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
La DDR ce serait cool mais je n'y crois pas trop...

Bon, ben dans tous les cas faut attendre la fin février pour que je touches mon salaire...

PS : PowerMac 733 à vendre sur Tribumac


----------



## Zitoune (5 Février 2003)

Le PowerBook12" ne te fait pas envie ?
"Seulement" 500  de plus...


----------



## Onra (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * Le PowerBook12" ne te fait pas envie ?
"Seulement" 500 &amp;#8364; de plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et lui, il vient d'être mis à jour alors que pour l'iBook ça risque d'être le cas d'un moment à l'autre. Donc un achat beaucoup moins pérenne... du moins pour l'instant !


----------



## Telonioos (5 Février 2003)

Moi je te dis, achète tout de suite !!!

Je ne pense pas honnetement que l'ibook va passer au G4 et à la DDR, il ferait trop concurrence au power bokk 12' et ce n'est pas dans l'intéret d'apple !!!

Tout ce que tu peux espérer au niveau mise à jour c'est bluetooth, firewire 800 éventuellement et une fréquence de processeur légèrement plus rapide.

Mais ce n'est que mon point de vue !!!

Moi je viens d'acheter un 800 30 Go et 640 Mo de Ram, il est génial !!!
N'hésite pas à prendre un 40 Go si tu peux !!!

@+


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

Ben alors, c'est pas encore fait ?


----------



## nantucket (6 Février 2003)

Achète-le !!! C'est pas un conseil, c'est un ordre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai vendu mon PowerBook 667 Gigabit pour me payer le blanc-bouc à 800 Mhz !
Et je suis pas déçu du voyage : Photoshop tourne très bien, ainsi que GoLive, Office v.X, etc...etc...sur OSX.2 bien sûr.

Un tout petit conseil : une barette de 512Mb de RAM !!!


----------



## Kzimir (6 Février 2003)

Déjà le ti 12" me semble être bien plus cher que 500 Euros de plus que le 800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1637 contre 2272 soit tout de même 637 euros d'écart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je comptais effectivement rajouter 512 de RAM assez vite (dans les 5 minutes après l'achat serait l'idéal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nantucket, tu sembles utiliser un peu les même softs que moi, voilà qui est rassurant vu que tu sembles en être satisfait !
Moi ce un peu du web / mail, et parce qu'on doit tous parfois bosser à la maison, Dream, Photohop, Xpress, Illustrator et un poil de Director à l'occasion...

Effectivement j'attends un mise à jour, même minime, d'un moment à l'autre... Ohlalala, vivement mon chèque de fin de mois et que je me trouve un acheteur pour mon Quick. Tant que pas d'acheteur, a va ét tendu pour sortir les 1700 Euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour votre soutien moral, n'hésitez pas à en remettre une couche histoire de bien bien me conforter dans l'idée (hier j'hésitais encore entre un PM 1 Ghz, un iMac 17", le ti 12" et l'iBook 800 12".
J'ai déjà fait un gros tri là dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr /> * Ohlalala, vivement mon chèque de fin de mois et que je me trouve un acheteur pour mon Quick.* 

[/QUOTE]

Quick'n Toast ?


----------



## Kzimir (6 Février 2003)

Si seulement ça coûtait le même prix...


----------



## casimir (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Quick'n Toast ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

sur place ou a emporter ?


----------



## Kzimir (6 Février 2003)

A EMPORTER, A EMPORTER, A EMPORTER


----------



## casimir (6 Février 2003)

désolé j'en ai plus


----------



## Kzimir (6 Février 2003)

SADIQUE... !


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

bon, les 2 bestiaux orange vous vous calmez ou je vous calme ?


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

C'est que ça bouffe ces bestiaux ...


----------



## Kzimir (6 Février 2003)

*Voie stallonienne*
ON N'EST PAS DES FEMELETTES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas parce qu'on est gros, oranges, imbibés et maquillés que bon...


----------



## steinway (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * Moi je te dis, achète tout de suite !!!

Je ne pense pas honnetement que l'ibook va passer au G4 et à la DDR, il ferait trop concurrence au power bokk 12' et ce n'est pas dans l'intéret d'apple !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

je suis du meme avis que Telonioos, achete tout de suite !!! les mises a jour de l ibook seront certainement mineures pour ne pas faire de l ombre au PB 12


----------



## Kzimir (6 Février 2003)

Je compte bien acheter dès que possible, mais là j'ai presque rien sur mon compte, donc faudrait dans l'idéal que j'ai déjà un acheteur pou mon Quicksilver avant de me lancer, et comme ça je me paye l'iBook, je transfère mes fichiers, et 2-3 jours plus tard j'écoule mon Quicky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

J'ai mis une annonce sur TribuMac :
G4 733, 640 Mo de RAM
2 x 40 Go de disque dur
GeForce 2 MX, CDRW
+ license Jaguar
le tout pour 1500 euros, ça me semble pas trop abusif nan ?


----------



## Jetsurfer (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr /> * Je compte bien acheter dès que possible, mais là j'ai presque rien sur mon compte, donc faudrait dans l'idéal que j'ai déjà un acheteur pou mon Quicksilver avant de me lancer, et comme ça je me paye l'iBook, je transfère mes fichiers, et 2-3 jours plus tard j'écoule mon Quicky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'ai mis une annonce sur TribuMac :
G4 733, 640 Mo de RAM
2 x 40 Go de disque dur
GeForce 2 MX, CDRW
+ license Jaguar
le tout pour 1500 euros, ça me semble pas trop abusif nan ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Bon pour ma part je te dirais, achètes le si tu en as besoin, sinon gardes ce que tu as...


----------



## Kzimir (6 Février 2003)

Ben, c vrai que ma machine est déjà pas trop mal mais je veux quelque chose de plus petit / pas bruyant / portable à l'occasion...
Arghhhhh, ils avaient réussi à bien me convaincre et là tu me remets le doute... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toute façon je compte changer de machine bientôt et revendre mon 733 alors bon...


----------



## sfremaux (7 Février 2003)

j'ai achete mon ibook samedi dernier et franchement un vrai regal !
Par contre dans le prix de la machine il faut inclure une barette de 512 MO.
Si tu es un peu court sur ton compte, tu peux acheter ton Ibook maintenant et payer plus tard.
Par exemple a la FNAC si tu prends leur carte tu peux payer plus   tard et obtenir 6 % de reduc.
Par contre si tu attends une mise a jour de l'IBOOK je te conseille de prendre le PB 12 '' ( quand on aime 600 EUROS c'est vraiment pas grand chose)
Bon shopping !


----------



## Kzimir (7 Février 2003)

Ben justement, je vais peut être attendre un tantinet, pour réduire l'écart avec l'AluBook...
Et 600 euros, même si je suis amoureux de la bête, ben ça fait une différence quand même. Et la DDR SO-DIMM n'est pas donnée non plus pour upgrader son AluBook...
Qui c'est, je vais peut être attendre 1 mois 1/2, 2 mois, pi pouf, j'aurai un Pwb 12" ?
Mais bon, j'en doute


----------



## nantucket (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr /> * ...Et 600 euros, même si je suis amoureux de la bête, ben ça fait une différence quand même.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Faudrait aussi voir les VRAIES différence au niveau performance, l'AluBook est plus cher mais ca ne veut pas dire qu'il est vraiment beaucoup plus puissant...

J'attends les premiers bench pour me faire une idée, mais 67Mhz de plus, les instructions Altivec et bluetooth ne me feront pas sortir 600 Euros...


----------



## Kzimir (7 Février 2003)

Tu m'étonnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et niveau pratique, j'oserais vachement moins sortir avec un Ti qu'un iBook, qui a une réputation de baroudeur


----------



## Muludovski (7 Février 2003)

PRENDS LE! MAINTENANT!!!
C'est impressionnant, ce que tu peux faire avec ce petit truc...





Moi, j'avais un G4 (un peu ancien il est vrai) avant... Je peux te dire que je ne regrette absolument pas d'avoir "osé"...

GO! GO! GO!


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr /> * Tu m'étonnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et niveau pratique, j'oserais vachement moins sortir avec un Ti qu'un iBook, qui a une réputation de baroudeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mon Ti est un baroudeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la preuve il a été en belgique


----------



## Kzimir (7 Février 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, si thuthunes il y avait
MAIS JE PASSERAIS COMMANDE CE SOIR MEME ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahlaaaaaaaaa, là chu remonté à bloc, comme un boxeur avant de commencer le combat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais me le faire cet iBook, oééééééééééé


----------



## Jetsurfer (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr /> * Ahhhhhhhhhh, si thuthunes il y avait
MAIS JE PASSERAIS COMMANDE CE SOIR MEME ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahlaaaaaaaaa, là chu remonté à bloc, comme un boxeur avant de commencer le combat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais me le faire cet iBook, oééééééééééé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai eu l'occasion hier de voir un Ti 12" et d'un peu utiliser le clavier, là je dois dire qu'il est nettement mieux que celui d'un iBook.
L'écran et bien là je n'apprendrai rien à personne mais c'est le même.
Question rapidité et bien là je dois dire que cela m'a l'air bien.
Pour ma part et pour te rassurer et bien j'ai toujours mon PB 1400 mais qui arrive au bout, batterie moins de 30 minutes et je suis sympa en disant cela, 48 Mb de Ram  et oui!, bloc secteur plusieurs fois réparé ect. 
Donc quoi que je prenne je suis dans le bon et cela m'évite de me prendre la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'aimerais avoir un écran plus large et je pense au futur 15" lorsqu'il sera disponible, il faudra voir aussi le prix bien entendu et surtout qu'il ne fasse pas de bruit, sinon ben je prendrais même un iBook 14", de toute façon cela sera mieux qu'un PB 1400.
A ta place et bien comme dit déjà plus haut, achètes ce que tu as besoin, généralement j'utilise jusqu'à ce que cela ne fonctionne plus ou que cela devienne vraiment impossible ( pour le moment j'ai une base de données FileMaker de plus de 20 Mb sur mon PB1400 et une autre en plus de temps en temps ) cela te donne une idée... alors je change, je remballe dans la boite d'origine que j'ai bien entendu gardée et je laisse reposé au champ d'honneur que j'ai créé dans ma cave


----------



## Kzimir (7 Février 2003)

Arghhhhhh, vi, le Ti, c'est clair qu'il doit être un poil mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi j'en ai pas vraiment besoin, dans la mesure où ma machine fonctionne très correctement, mais je suis un fanatique et comme j'ai pas changé de machine depuis 1 an 1/2 ça me démange trop trop trop... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que je n'aurai pas vraiment de gain de puissance, je risque peut être même d'un perdre un chouille... Mais avec tous les avantages de l'iBook en plus, et ça compte...


----------



## Yip (7 Février 2003)

Allez va-y prends le, c'est trop cool un portable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(Je suis un peu dans le même état que toi, sauf que moi, c'est parce-que j'attend le Powerbook 12" que j'ai commandé (à crédit)).


----------



## Kzimir (7 Février 2003)

Je deviens tout fébrile dès que j'y pense, je m'imagine 25 utilisations possibles du portable : le ramener au taf (web en ce moment), l'amener en vacances, me présenter à des entretiens avec (pas de blème de plug-in manquant ou de résolution ou de CR mal gravé comme ça), regarder un DVD sous la couette, zieuter mes mails au lit / depuis le salon (faudra juste tirer le câble réseau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

C'est trop dur !


----------



## MrStone (7 Février 2003)

Hey, pour les mails au lit, pense à Airport 

-----
ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE !
------
J'ai bon, là ??


----------



## Kzimir (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MrStone:</font><hr /> * Hey, pour les mails au lit, pense à Airport 

-----
ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE ! ACHÈTE-LE !
------
J'ai bon, là ??

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne pense pas investir de suite dans une borne Airport, mais un jour peut être bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et de toute façon je vais prendre une carte à terme, ça me permettra d'en profiter dans les rares endroits qui en sont équipés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'achète, j'achète, j'achète 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hé, Mr Stone aussi y veut un iBook, ou un Ti 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ACHETE LE, ACHETE LE, ACHETE LE...


----------



## MrStone (8 Février 2003)

Oh oui ! Moua aussi z'en veux bien un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, c'est demain le grand jour ?? j'espère que tu immortaliseras cet instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et à propos d'accès Wi-Fi, quelqu'un a déjà essayé le nouveau du palais des congrès ?
juste pour avoir une impression, comme ça...


----------



## Kzimir (8 Février 2003)

T'inquiète pas, je jour où je ferai péter la carte bleue, le vendeur aura des flash dans les yeux toutes les 30 secondes.
Sans parler du déballage religieux et de l'install système 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout cela sera bien entendu confiné dans un joli petit site Homepage .Mac, elle est pas belle la vie ?

Hé Mr Stone, bon week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : c'est pas encore pour ce week end, pas les sioux


----------



## Soba (8 Février 2003)

Lu .. chuis exactement ds le mm cas que Kzimir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf que moi je vends un g4 400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... je voulais juste savoir si il y avait une réelle différence de puissance entre l'ibook 800 et le ti 12' ... (sans vouloir relancer le débat : attends un peu, ou garde ton g4) ... parce que 600 euros ... ça commence à faire.
Thx


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr /> * Tu m'étonnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et niveau pratique, j'oserais vachement moins sortir avec un Ti qu'un iBook, qui a une réputation de baroudeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

voyons voir, je trimbale mon TI dans mon sac à dos Kensington presque tout les jours. Ce n'est pas du baroudage ?


----------



## Kzimir (8 Février 2003)

Ah ben en tout cas, si tu changes depuis un G4 400, c'est s^r que tu gagneras en puissance.
Moi, passer d'un G4 733 à G3 800, je stagne pour ne pas dire que je perds, donc je me pose des questions mais bon ;-)

Sisi, je veux bien croire que le Ti est baroudeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mais bon, peinture s'écaille, impression de fragilité par rapport à l'ibook (même si impression pas justifiée !) et puis peur de se le faire tirer / le péter en cours de route, qui grandit avec le coût de la machine.
Autrement dit, y me faut une machine puissante mais pas trop chère pour que je flippe pas...


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

T'as pas penser à un télécran ?


----------



## Kzimir (8 Février 2003)

Euh, ça existe ?
Genre je laisse la tour chez moi et je me balade avec mon écran à 20 km de la tour ?... ?


----------



## vonstroheim (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nantucket:</font><hr /> * 

Faudrait aussi voir les VRAIES différence au niveau performance, l'AluBook est plus cher mais ca ne veut pas dire qu'il est vraiment beaucoup plus puissant...

J'attends les premiers bench pour me faire une idée, mais 67Mhz de plus, les instructions Altivec et bluetooth ne me feront pas sortir 600 Euros...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Et la possibilité que dans 1 an MacOS X ne puisse booter que sur machine à base de G4 ?


----------



## Kzimir (8 Février 2003)

Ca je n'y crois pas, le sustème sera de plus en plus optimisé G4 ou suivant, mais tu pourras toujours booter dessus.
Ils ne peuvent pas vendre des machines et dire un jour : changez en... enfin, pas 1 an plus tard quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc je ne me fais pas trop de souci là dessus


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vonstroheim:</font><hr /> * 
Et la possibilité que dans 1 an MacOS X ne puisse booter que sur machine à base de G4 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

et puis quoi encore !?
on arrive meme a faire booter os X sur un PPC 604, alors avec le G3, on est encore tranquile un moment.


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

On ne sait jamais. Avec OS X, Apple n'a pas visé le parc installer mais le renouvellement ...


----------



## Kzimir (8 Février 2003)

Je doute qu'ils se permettent de fire le coup 2 fois d'afiilée.
la majorité de ceux qui avaient une machine trop ancienne pour tourner sous X n'ont toujours changé et donc restent sous 9 ou même une sytème antérieur.


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

Ben non, je me suis acheté un Titanium pour OS X car je ne pouvais pas l'utiliser sur mon Starmax ... Et puis pour vendre des machines, une boîte peu être prête à tout ! Pourquoi ne pas supprimer le support des G3 dans OS X 10.3 ou 10.4, puis celui des G4 dans OS X 11.0 ou 12.0 ...


----------



## Kzimir (8 Février 2003)

Je reste peu convaincu...
Pi de toute façon je ne me voile pas la face : l'iBook G3, si je finis par le prendre, ben dans un an environ je le vends et je prends plus puissant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je préfère perdre un peu à la revente régulièrement que perdre bcp en revendant 3 ans plus tard et en ayant souffert pdt tout ce temps à cause d'une machine qui rame...


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

Ne te fait pas trop d'illusion ! Mon TI a perdu la moitié de sa valeur en 14 mois. Alors la revente à un bon prix d'un Mac, c'est fini ...


----------



## Kzimir (8 Février 2003)

Chuuuuut, je gardais ça comme excuse auprès de ma dame pour expliquer mes changements réguliers...


----------



## Yip (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr /> * Chuuuuut, je gardais ça comme excuse auprès de ma dame pour expliquer mes changements réguliers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je change de portable quand la batterie est naze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce qui est le cas).


Mais elle a quand même tenu 3 ans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et moi mes anciens Mac, je les garde (de toutes façons il valent plus grand chose à l'argus, et pis là, y a 2 harpies qui attendent que je lâche mon iBook pour sauter dessus, alors...)


----------



## Yip (8 Février 2003)

En fait, je les paye sur 3 ans, donc quand j'ai fini un leasing, hop ! une machine neuve !

Comme ça j'ai toujours a peu près le même budget machine et à chaque saut, je vois le changement de perfs, c'est ça le plus sympa.


----------



## Kzimir (9 Février 2003)

Ben, moi j'aimerais bien garder les machines mais le seul moyen d'avoir le budget pour acheter le neuf c'est bien de revendre le vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, pour moi et vu l'état de mes finances, après ça varie selon les personnes


----------



## Soba (9 Février 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Et moi mes anciens Mac, je les garde 

[/QUOTE] 
On sait jamais ... peut être qu'ils prendront de la valeur dans 20 ans


----------



## Jetsurfer (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nouille:</font><hr /> *  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Et moi mes anciens Mac, je les garde 

[/QUOTE] 
On sait jamais ... peut être qu'ils prendront de la valeur dans 20 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout a fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en 20 ans pas mal d'exemplaires seront soit détruits, soit inutilisables par contre ceux que l'on concerve soigneusement dans leur boîte d'origine vaudront peut être quelque chose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toute façon c'est pour leurs donner un repos bien mérité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 après les services rendus et de plus avec le recul et bien on peut mieux se rendre compte des progrès réalisés.
Mon Atari Mega ST4 par contre je l'ai viré... en espérant qu'Apple soit encore là dans vingt ans.


----------



## Yip (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nouille:</font><hr /> *  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Et moi mes anciens Mac, je les garde 

[/QUOTE] 
On sait jamais ... peut être qu'ils prendront de la valeur dans 20 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi c'est surtout sentimental. J'ai du mal à m'en séparer. Et puis j'ai attendu de 1984 à 1993 pour avoir assez de tunes pour me payer le premier. Celui là c'est le seul que j'ai revendu (1 an 1/2 après) pour me payer le second. Ensuite je crois que c'est tous les 3 ans.

De toutes façon, je refile mon ancien à ma femme qui a moins de besoins de puissance.

J'ai donc eu dans l'ordre : un LC III, un PM 7100, un PM 7300, un G4 400 et l'iBook en même temps (même prix total que le 7300 qui avait une miro DC20 et un grand écran Apple donc cher). Ma femme s'est quand même acheté un Performa 600 (1993 aussi) et un iBook Flower Power pour bosser à la maison. Je suis d'ailleurs dessus là.
Certains sont prêtés, ne manque que le LC III.


----------



## Kzimir (9 Février 2003)

Belle collec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je m'y suis mis tard : j'ai commencé sur G3 B&amp;B en BTS, puis achat du G4 400, revendu pour un 733, lui même bientôt revendu pour un... IBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKK !


----------



## decoris (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 
 et un iBook Flower Power * 

[/QUOTE]

ça existe pas, ça...


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

Si c'est un ibook customisé par des japonais


----------



## Kzimir (9 Février 2003)

Heureusement, soit dit entre nous


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)




----------



## Kzimir (9 Février 2003)

C'est le tien ???


----------



## decoris (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Si c'est un ibook customisé par des japonais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouias, mais il existe pas quand même...
je me demande s'il parlait d'un ibook palourde lemon ou d'un imac flower power...


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr /> * C'est le tien ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça depend celui qui veut me l'achetter je peu lui faire


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça depend celui qui veut me l'achetter je peu lui faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu peux faire pareil avec un cube ?


----------



## ederntal (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça depend celui qui veut me l'achetter je peu lui faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

combien en + du prix de la machine d'origine ? ;-)


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

gratuit c'est simple a faire


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu peux faire pareil avec un cube ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

faisable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon on peu aussi mettre un chat dedans


----------



## Sir (9 Février 2003)

Combien Le g4 mackie ?


----------



## Kzimir (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça depend celui qui veut me l'achetter je peu lui faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan ça va merci, je crois que je suis un peu trop classique


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Combien Le g4 mackie ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

1000 euros


----------



## Sir (10 Février 2003)

g4 400.?


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2003)

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gigabit ethernet


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

faisable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon on peu aussi mettre un chat dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

touches à tes fesses !!


----------



## Yip (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 
un iBook Flower Power
ça existe pas, ça...  * 

[/QUOTE]


Oups !, je voulais dire un imac Flower Power, bien sûr


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2003)

Tu aurais pu rempeindre un iBook Ice ...


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Tu aurais pu rempeindre un iBook Ice ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

mélauré, un conseil, poste à une cadence moins élevée. ton orthographe s'en ressent...


----------



## Onra (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

mélauré, un conseil, poste à une cadence moins élevée. ton orthographe s'en ressent...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cela demande un apprentissage de longue haleine, n'est-ce pas alèm !


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

Effectivement soit j'oublie des mots en tapant trop vite (je pense plus vite que je n'écris, vivement la reconnaissance de pensée) ou j'appuie sur plusieurs touches en même temps sur mon TI ...


----------



## Kzimir (12 Février 2003)

Bonne nouvelle du jour, j'ai peut être un acheteur...
Faudra quand même que j'attendes vers la fin du mois pour des raisons financières pour m'offrir l'iBook 800 de mes rêves, mais ça commence à se bouger !!!

Trop bien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2003)

allé je vais te taquiner un peu... tu ferais mieux d'attendre un peu histoire te profiter d'une future mise a jour ibook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## Jetsurfer (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr /> * 
Faudra quand même que j'attendes vers la fin du mois pour des raisons financières pour... * 

[/QUOTE]
Ben comme dit par Sexlover je serais à ta place j'attendrais encore un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour les raisons indiquées.
A toi de voir bien entendu, mais bon je peux te dire que pour ma part je réfléchis au 800 aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même si pour finir je me demande si autant d'avis ne vont pas plus te faire hésiter qu'autre chose.


----------



## Kzimir (12 Février 2003)

Ben, avec un peu de chance, d'ici 3 semaines un mois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait je ne peux acheter que si mon CDD est prolongé, donc ça ne dépend pas que de moi


----------



## Kzimir (12 Février 2003)

Oui, et pi forcément, parfosi j'en parle et les gens sont moins enthousiastes (genre ça ne sert que pour la bureautique et internet un ibook...)

Enfin, on verra bien, ils sertont bien obligé de brider le boot sous Os9 d'ici pas trop longtemps nan ?


----------

